# Anybody with Cinnamon leather pictures???



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Man, I've searched around and there are some pictures, but not a whole lot. Anybody with recent M3 pics of any color over Cinnamon leather? Please!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I like this example.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

wow.

much appreciated! just what I needed!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

RChoudry said:


> Man, I've searched around and there are some pictures, but not a whole lot. Anybody with recent M3 pics of any color over Cinnamon leather? Please!


Carbon Black with Cinnamon is going to look great. Which trim did you get? If I was getting an M3 it would either be Carbon/Cinn or Titanium or Silver Grey with all black interior. Didn't you used to have a ZHP?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

atyclb said:


>


The file name confirms my guess that this is Chiaretto Red. I'm not a big fan of this color, but I wonder what others think. Anyone have a strong opinion on this color?

Sure is unique!


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I got the titan shadow on my spouse's recommendation. Not crazy about either of the two choices. 

Yes the ZHP has been sold. I miss it. The M3 will make up for it though!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

RChoudry said:


> I got the titan shadow on my spouse's recommendation. Not crazy about either of the two choices.
> 
> Yes the ZHP has been sold. I miss it. The M3 will make up for it though!


I've seen pictures of the Cinnamon with both trims and they both look good. I'm not sure which I would pick. How long did you have the ZHP? How much did you lose on depreciaiton and did you get a good deal on the M3 or MSRP? I'm wondering because like you I wish I got the M3 instead of the 330.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I "lost" about $1000 in the final analysis. But, I got the M3 at invoice from the dealer because it's my 4th BMW from them in the last few years, my sister, best friends, co-workers, and bosses have all bought there. Total numbers around 20 sales thus far.

My other two buddies also ordered M3's and got $2300 over invoice. Not bad.

Dealer is in South Jersey.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

RChoudry said:


> I "lost" about $1000 in the final analysis. But, I got the M3 at invoice from the dealer because it's my 4th BMW from them in the last few years, my sister, best friends, co-workers, and bosses have all bought there. Total numbers around 20 sales thus far.
> 
> My other two buddies also ordered M3's and got $2300 over invoice. Not bad.
> 
> Dealer is in South Jersey.


So did you trade in the ZHP or sell it privately? That's a great deal if you could get a deal like that I would jump on it too. How much will that dealer give me for my 04 330i?


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I used swapalease. I doubt you could get an invoice deal, but definitely the 2300 over. Your best bet is a private sale.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

RChoudry said:


> I used swapalease. I doubt you could get an invoice deal, but definitely the 2300 over. Your best bet is a private sale.


So that's about 1300 off MSRP right?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Moderato said:


> So that's about 1300 off MSRP right?


 Invoice is about 10% under MSRP.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Depends on options I guess, but around here, other dealers weren't even budging on MSRP so these guys did okay. Certainly not a rock bottom deal, but good overall.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful - but for someone else's car. I don't like it with that interior color however.



SARAFIL said:


> The file name confirms my guess that this is Chiaretto Red. I'm not a big fan of this color, but I wonder what others think. Anyone have a strong opinion on this color?
> 
> Sure is unique!


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> The file name confirms my guess that this is Chiaretto Red. I'm not a big fan of this color, but I wonder what others think. Anyone have a strong opinion on this color?
> 
> Sure is unique!


It's awful. Although it does actually look better (if that's possible) in person than in that pic.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

bren said:


> It's awful. Although it does actually look better (if that's possible) in person than in that pic.


 Have you seen Gordon Kimpel's M3? He's got the same color combo (it might be his car there), and it looks really good in person. Nowhere near as good as my car, but still really good.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> I got the titan shadow on my spouse's recommendation. Not crazy about either of the two choices.
> 
> Yes the ZHP has been sold. I miss it. The M3 will make up for it though!


The problem with Titan shadow is that it's plastic. The aluminium is actually metal and feels sooo much nicer when you open and close the door.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Have you seen Gordon Kimpel's M3? He's got the same color combo (it might be his car there), and it looks really good in person. Nowhere near as good as my car, but still really good.


Yes that's the one I was referring to. It is eye catching, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Have you seen Gordon Kimpel's M3? He's got the same color combo (it might be his car there), and it looks really good in person. Nowhere near as good as my car, but still really good.


I've only ever seen Chiaretto Red look good in one form-- on a clean, freshly detailed car on a sunny day. Under any other lighting, or when the slightest bit dirty, it looks really bad. Also, I've only seen it on a 745. We're way too chicken to order it on another one, or on a 645. It's just one of those colors that we don't stock, and that people never ask for.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bren said:


> The problem with Titan shadow is that it's plastic. The aluminium is actually metal and feels sooo much nicer when you open and close the door.


Yep-- I think the aluminum looks richer, and feels much more substantial. Even when it was an option, I ordered it 100% on all our M3s. Now that it is the standard trim (at no charge), it's a given that we'll get it on everything unless someone specifically orders one with Titan Shadow. Despite what some may say, I think it looks great with all of the different interior colors.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I'd have to disagree. The aluminum doesn't look that good with cinnamon. While titan shadow isn't that great either, it's the better of the two.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

RChoudry said:


> I'd have to disagree. The aluminum doesn't look that good with cinnamon. While titan shadow isn't that great either, it's the better of the two.


 :dunno:

I guess we'll disagree, then. I think it looks great!


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> I'd have to disagree. The aluminum doesn't look that good with cinnamon. While titan shadow isn't that great either, it's the better of the two.


Regardless of what looks better, Titan is still plastic and feels rediculously cheap.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> I'd have to disagree. The aluminum doesn't look that good with cinnamon. While titan shadow isn't that great either, it's the better of the two.


 Interesting. Every time anyone ever sees my aluminum trim with my M3, they comment on how great they think it looks.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone have pics or a link to Interlagos blue in tandem with Cinnamon?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Anyone have pics or a link to Interlagos blue in tandem with Cinnamon?


  :eeps:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> :eeps:


I just want to know if it's :smokin: or just 

And you have PM! :wave:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Interesting. Every time anyone ever sees my aluminum trim with my M3, they comment on how great they think it looks.


 :stupid:


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Cinnamon Interior....lots.



RChoudry said:


> Man, I've searched around and there are some pictures, but not a whole lot. Anybody with recent M3 pics of any color over Cinnamon leather? Please!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I've only ever seen Chiaretto Red look good in one form-- on a clean, freshly detailed car on a sunny day. Under any other lighting, or when the slightest bit dirty, it looks really bad. Also, I've only seen it on a 745. We're way too chicken to order it on another one, or on a 645. It's just one of those colors that we don't stock, and that people never ask for.


 I've never seen nor heard of it before.

Not a fan...to "pinkish".


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't think the aluminum trim looks any more high quality than the titanium .I actually prefer the look of the titanium .The best metal trim they put in the E46 M3 was the real aluminum trim from the M5 .Unfortunately it was only shown in the car when they were previewing the E46 M3 at auto shows before it was released later that year.Apparently there were quite a few warranty claims with regard to scratching the trim in the M5 that they never released it in the M3.That is why the 2001 M3's have the black trim from the lower priced 3 series cars at the time.Its to bad it had these problems because it looked fantastic.


bren said:


> Regardless of what looks better, Titan is still plastic and feels rediculously cheap.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Agree with that!*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Interesting. Every time anyone ever sees my aluminum trim with my M3, they comment on how great they think it looks.


----------



## Wheeze (Jan 29, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> The file name confirms my guess that this is Chiaretto Red. I'm not a big fan of this color, but I wonder what others think. Anyone have a strong opinion on this color?
> 
> Sure is unique!


Chiaretto red is an awesome color (IMHO) :thumbup: . This one must have been an Individual Car. Have not seen any others


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi Friends,
Just got my new M3 with in carbon bladk and cinnamon red leather...I thin kit looks fantastic..both ver sporty and elegant at the same time... Will try to post come pictures very soon.. By the way, r.e the SMG, I was a bit surprised, that the levels 1 - 3 actually 
have quite a sluggish gear-change speed// Do you guys have the same impression..?
I fund level 4 to be acceptable both in auto as wel las sequential mode..anything lower however makes me feel slower than a Nissan diesel taxi...

Do you think it is recommended NOT to use level 5 during the break-in period ? I stay within the break-in rev-limits of course, but level 5 seems to give me exactly that I alway expected in terms of gear shift speed...

Thanks for any advise !

Cheers,

Thomas


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I just ordered (today) a M3 Coupe with Carbon Black/Cinammon/Alum.

My dealer tried to talk me into the Titan trim, and I thought it looked nice, but after test driving 2 M3 cabrios (one 6-Speed, other SMG) with Titan I decided I didn't like it after all, because it just looks so clearly plastic. 

I'm coming from a E39 530i with the beautiful wood trim (and a 323i with wood before that), so I just couldn't bring myself to spending $50K+ and looking at plastic trim every time I open the door.

My wife and I saw a Carbon/Cinammon/Alum M3 Coupe last year at the USGP Hoosier CCA corral and fell in love with it.

A week ago, the M3 wasn't even on my radar until I started talking to my dealer about lease-end options. :thumbup: 

Dean


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> The file name confirms my guess that this is Chiaretto Red. I'm not a big fan of this color, but I wonder what others think. Anyone have a strong opinion on this color?
> 
> Sure is unique!


i like it, but becuase you said its unique...i think it goes with the leather, the cinammon color is awesome!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

dwette said:


> I just ordered (today) a M3 Coupe with Carbon Black/Cinammon/Alum.
> 
> My dealer tried to talk me into the Titan trim, and I thought it looked nice, but after test driving 2 M3 cabrios (one 6-Speed, other SMG) with Titan I decided I didn't like it after all, because it just looks so clearly plastic.
> 
> ...


I have a Sapphire Black/Natural Brown 330i which is similar to the Carbon Black/Cinammon and I love the combo so much. Like you said, it looks sporty, but elegant at the same time. If I got an M3 it would either be Carbon/Cinnammon or Silver Grey/Black. It would be tough decision. I'd like to keep my 330i and get a Silver/Black M3 as a third car but I only have a 2 car garage at the moment and I don't want to leave any of my car outside. I've fallen so in love with my 330i this year that as much as I'd love to have an M3, I think I will miss the 330i if I sold it. :dunno:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Whoa! Congrats!! The more I reflect on it the more I'm convinced it will be a killer combo. IB by itself will be a relatively unique color selection (it seems a lot are dissuaded by the purple undertones). That doesn't faze me at all, and in fact I really dig it as the frau's Orient blue Touring has purple hues as well. Since I've yet to see IB in person yet, from what I understand IB is closer to Velvet Blue in the color spectrum than it is to Techno-violet, so it's not really purple per-se at all.


My ex 330ci was OB and it is still one of my favorite colors. I was leaning toward CB, but unless its in direct sunlight, you cannot tell it from black. Also the fact that there are TONS of CB cars out there.



IndyMike said:


> But IB with Cinnamon will definitely be exclusive as most orders I've seen from prospective IB buyers is either the standard cloth/leather or black leather. From what I've seen in pics both of those are solid choices, but I'm planning on keeping on this thing for a good, long time. And since I'm presently less than thrilled about the new E90 and the present direction that AG is pointed style wise (more accurately lack thereof) it's entirely conceivable that this could be the last new BMW that I ever buy. So I want it to be a :jawdrop: combo.


I was not even sure the combo was possible until we configured at the dealer Sunday. I had basic black in the 330 and was looking for something more eye popping. I always loved the magma and modena in the E36.



IndyMike said:


> Are you opting for dealer delivery? I'm leaning heavily to PCD. I'd love to do ED again, but I'm afraid that a fourth ED in 4 years will cause my German relatives to lynch me due to excessive sponging.


Regular dealer delivery.



IndyMike said:


> You've definitely decided upon a nicely optioned vehicle. Pretty much my choices as well, with the exception of Navi & Assist. And I really like the fact you've chosen to get the 6 speed. :thumbup: Having driven an SMG equipped M3 I know it ROCKS, but I'm hopelessly old school and want to row my own gears. Hopefully you got a decent deal well under MSRP.


I am exactly the same. TD style = No stick No sale. :thumbup:



IndyMike said:


> Since I have it on pretty good authority that there will at least be a limited M3 run for model year '06 I've decided to postpone ordering until I can take delivery in October or November.


UGH!! I sweated over this as well. I really wanted to get the last model year as down the road they are the most desirable, but the significant other just got a really good new job and wants to get rid of the SUV. This did not happen with the build out of the E36 M3, why are they doing the half year run this time? 



IndyMike said:


> Yeah, the 2 1/2 mo. wait for you is going to blow. But it does make the anticipation so sweet, and pickup day is always a great thrill, especially when it's an M. Besides, it looks like in the meantime you'll really continue to have to suffer driving your current M3.


Haha, The convert is staying, the SUV is going. :bigpimp:



IndyMike said:


> Anyway, I'll keep beating the sticks and if I find any pics of IB and Cinnamon I'll PM you..


PLEASE DO. I will keep searching as well.

PS - I have always thought your color combos have been brilliant. The wife's touring Esp.!!! That is one hot combo!!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> My ex 330ci was OB and it is still one of my favorite colors. I was leaning toward CB, but unless its in direct sunlight, you cannot tell it from black. Also the fact that there are TONS of CB cars out there.


Yeah, to my thinking CB is the signature color for the M3, just as Imola is to the ZHP, and IB wll be for the ZCP. Just my opinion. :dunno:



TD330ci said:


> UGH!! I sweated over this as well. I really wanted to get the last model year as down the road they are the most desirable, but the significant other just got a really good new job and wants to get rid of the SUV. This did not happen with the build out of the E36 M3, why are they doing the half year run this time?


Not sure why they've opted to do it, but must have something to do with the recently announced delay on the E90 M3. You're doing the right thing in pulling the trigger right now. Who knows, things could change and this year will be it, in which case It'll suck for me if they decide to cut it off after the '05 model run. I'm not really sure what the long-term prospects for the last model year for the E46 M will portend, especially since the new E90 M will have 8 cylinders. What might help is if AG continues down the controversial styling path, and the E46 M3 turns out to be the last good looking BMW. But to be perfectly honest, I just don't care anymore. I'm taking the attitude this is the last new car I will ever buy for myself, so I'm indifferent to the E90 and all cars in general. Of course, I do reserve the right to change my mind at any time. 



TD330ci said:


> Haha, The convert is staying, the SUV is going. :bigpimp:


 Boy, you people with two M's make me sick! Who are you married to? Martha Stewart? 



TD330ci said:


> PLEASE DO. I will keep searching as well.


Still haven't turned up anything. This combo might really be extremely unique! 



TD330ci said:


> PS - I have always thought your color combos have been brilliant. The wife?s touring Esp.!!! That is one hot combo!!


Thanks for the PROPS. I learned early in my marriage that make the right call for mama, and make her happy, and married life will be fairly tolerable for me. And it also opens the door for me to get my toys. I just hope she doesn't get too upset when I tell her she has to get a fourth job in order for me to get it.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

machmeter said:


> I think cinnamon goes nicely with any monochromatic exterior color - Alpine/Silver Grey/Steel Grey/etc. : popcorn:


 :slap:


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

*Run of E36M3 vs. run of E46M3*

Re: E36M3 model run:

I believe that the 1999 E36M3 2door coupe was only built until April 99 (and by definition this therefore was not a full model year run). The 99 E36M3 convertible was built until September 1999 and so probably did enjoy a full year run.

So, if the E46M3 is built into early 2006 then this would be similar to the 1999 E36M3.

Regards,
Marc
95M3

E36M3 production dates and numbers:

3.0 liter

How many of each version were built?
ECE coupe (LHD): 11,284 built from 03/92 thru 07/95 
ECE coupe (RHD): 3,152 built from 03/93 thru 07/95 
ECE GT coupe (LHD and RHD): 356 built from 05/95 thru 08/95 
SA coupe (RHD): 748 built in SKD form from 11/92 thru 01/94 
USA coupe manual (LHD): 8,515 built from 02/94 thru 01/96 
USA coupe automatic (LHD): 1,705 built from 12/94 thru 01/96 
ECE convertible (LHD): 1,403 built from 03/94 thru 08/95 
ECE convertible (RHD): 572 built from 09/94 thru 08/95 
ECE sedan (LHD): 868 built from 06/94 thru 07/95 
ECE sedan (RHD): 415 built from 10/94 thru 07/95

3.2 liter

How many of each version were built?
ECE coupe (LHD): 6,117 built from 09/95 thru 12/98 
ECE coupe (RHD): 2,845 built from 11/95 thru 12/98 
NA coupe (LHD): 11,793 built from 04/96 thru 04/99 
ECE convertible (LHD): 1,763 built from 11/95 thru 09/99 
ECE convertible (RHD): 2,107 built from 12/95 thru 09/99
NA convertible manual (LHD): 2,252 built from 03/98 thru 08/99 
NA convertible automatic (LHD): 4,017 built from 03/98 thru 08/99 
ECE sedan (LHD): 1,296 built from 11/95 thru 01/98 
ECE sedan (RHD): 694 built from 12/95 thru 01/98 
NA sedan manual (LHD): 4,574 built from 09/96 thru 05/98 
NA sedan automatic (LHD): 4,036 built from 09/96 thru 05/98 
SA sedan (RHD): 168 as Complete Knock Down (CKD) kits from 11/96 thru 04/97, 532 as complete cars from 04/97 thru 10/98

Quote:
Originally Posted by TD330ci
UGH!! I sweated over this as well. I really wanted to get the last model year as down the road they are the most desirable, but the significant other just got a really good new job and wants to get rid of the SUV. This did not happen with the build out of the E36 M3, why are they doing the half year run this time?

Not sure why they've opted to do it, but must have something to do with the recently announced delay on the E90 M3. You're doing the right thing in pulling the trigger right now. Who knows, things could change and this year will be it, in which case It'll suck for me if they decide to cut it off after the '05 model run. I'm not really sure what the long-term prospects for the last model year for the E46 M will portend, especially since the new E90 M will have 8 cylinders. What might help is if AG continues down the controversial styling path, and the E46 M3 turns out to be the last good looking BMW. But to be perfectly honest, I just don't care anymore. I'm taking the attitude this is the last new car I will ever buy for myself, so I'm indifferent to the E90 and all cars in general. Of course, I do reserve the right to change my mind at any time.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

95M3CSL said:


> Re: E36M3 model run:
> 
> I believe that the 1999 E36M3 2door coupe was only built until April 99 (and by definition this therefore was not a full model year run). The 99 E36M3 convertible was built until September 1999 and so probably did enjoy a full year run.
> 
> ...


Hey 95M3CSL,

Thanks for that info. Maybe they will halt production of the coupe soon??


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Anyone have pics or a link to Interlagos blue in tandem with Cinnamon?


http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showpost.php?p=796040&postcount=1

:smokin: :yumyum:

Sarafil, please send me a quick PM regarding my questions.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

upload the pics here!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> upload the pics here!


http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=24345

http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=24346


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

you have to be registered there to see 'em


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

OMG!!! I WANNA SEE!! Thats what I have coming. Can you post them here!!!!!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> OMG!!! I WANNA SEE!! Thats what I have coming. Can you post them here!!!!!


You need to register at m3forum. Lots of great photos, although the threads can get a little fanatics-ish at times... :eeps:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> Sarafil, please send me a quick PM regarding my questions.


No problem, Mike, I can answer 'em for you right here:

Q: Interlagos Blue/Cinnamon is too bright for me. Can I get Gray/Gray?

A: Yes!

Q: How much?

A: Special "IndyMike" price: $6,000 over invoice!


----------

